# Sydney - EL and Mac outlet?



## chameleonmary (Jun 7, 2007)

Hi all,

Im a newbie here so forgive me if this has been posted...

A friend oh mine (a cosmetics junkie) claims she has a pass for the Estee Lauder/Mac office. 

Has anyone ever been? If so, what are the prices like?


----------



## lara (Jun 7, 2007)

60% for staff, 20-40% for visitor passes.


----------



## chameleonmary (Jun 7, 2007)

yippee! whats it like? i heard they have other brands like bobbi brown is that right? what kind of mac range would they have?


----------



## lara (Jun 7, 2007)

Sometimes there is a lot of stuff, other times it's pretty much empty. There usually isn't much MAC stuff, and what's there is fairly picked nover. You might be lucky though. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





http://www.elcompanies.com/our_brands.asp - A complete list of Estee Lauder companies. A third of them aren't available in Australia, but it'll give you an idea of what the store might have.


----------



## Bec688 (Jun 7, 2007)

Where abouts is this place? And how can you obtain one of these passes?


----------



## redambition (Jun 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Bec688* 

 
_Where abouts is this place? And how can you obtain one of these passes?_

 
for a staff pass - you have to be a staff member (der). for a visitor pass, you need to know a staff member.

(grumble. want. cheap. EL.)


----------



## chameleonmary (Jun 8, 2007)

EL are not doing too shabby in the business side of things I see!!


----------



## sex panther (Jun 13, 2007)

This place actually exists? I thought it was a myth! Who wants to lend me their pass?

PS Hi i am new too


----------



## ~Crystal~ (Oct 13, 2007)

ooh my friend is going and she's offered to help me look out for stuff!! Has anyone been recently? Do they have any brushes at all? (like the CCOs in the US?)

Foundations? MSFs? Paints? Quads? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyone?


----------



## kiss_love_kill (Oct 13, 2007)

damn it! why the hell aren't there anything like that in melboune!


----------



## deathfairy (Oct 13, 2007)

Im pretty sure there is definitely one in Brisbane, Syd and Melb at least if not other states


----------



## ~Crystal~ (Oct 26, 2007)

There is actually one in Melbourne... at least, as far as I know, and was last informed by Estee Lauder, which was yesterday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yup. There's one in Brisbane too... and of course, Sydney.

However, they all require the pass for entry, and there's a security guard to check that you have a pass before you enter.

What I want to ask is... I actually HAVE a pass now. I'm really confused though. I have a pass in the form of a plastic card, and then two others which are on white cardboard. The same barcode is on all three of them. 

I know that (probably with the white cardboard ones) you have to hand them in when you purchase stuff... but what's the deal with the plastic card? I'm not complaining of course 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But I want to know if I can possibly reuse that one!l 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The plastic one is the 'Staff Shop Invitation'... anyone have any ideas?


----------



## redjellybeans (Oct 27, 2007)

^ Yep, the plastic one will be returned to you after they process your purchases. The paper ones are to be used once. They will keep those. 
Have fun!! I went on Tuesday & bought a whole heap of stuff

Here's what I found: 
 bought a MAC pack which had in it: 
Pinked mauve pigment (full size but not in box)
Shock & Shine glimmershimmer
Embelish glitz gloss
MAC Face & Body Bronze FX Foundation 
plum-like lipstick 

also bought from there: 
Provence pigment 
Saturnal e/s (moonbathe)
Cranberry e/s (moonbathe)
Solar plum lipsticks (moonbathe) 
eclipse l/s (moonbathe)
2 x EL Pure Color Crystal gloss in Plum wine
Orchidazzle lipstick - (Strange hybrid???) 
EL Fan brush 
2 x purepop glosses 
Clinique liquid facial soap - mild
Clinique anti-perspirant


----------



## kiss_love_kill (Oct 27, 2007)

where is it in melb?:S


----------



## redambition (Oct 27, 2007)

i wish i could get my hands on one of those passes. 

redjellybeans - that's an awesome haul


----------



## ~Crystal~ (Oct 29, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *redjellybeans* 

 
_^ Yep, the plastic one will be returned to you after they process your purchases. The paper ones are to be used once. They will keep those. 
Have fun!! I went on Tuesday & bought a whole heap of stuff

Here's what I found: 
 bought a MAC pack which had in it: 
Pinked mauve pigment (full size but not in box)
Shock & Shine glimmershimmer
Embelish glitz gloss
MAC Face & Body Bronze FX Foundation 
plum-like lipstick 

also bought from there: 
Provence pigment 
Saturnal e/s (moonbathe)
Cranberry e/s (moonbathe)
Solar plum lipsticks (moonbathe) 
eclipse l/s (moonbathe)
2 x EL Pure Color Crystal gloss in Plum wine
Orchidazzle lipstick - (Strange hybrid???) 
EL Fan brush 
2 x purepop glosses 
Clinique liquid facial soap - mild
Clinique anti-perspirant_

 

Wow! Which store did you go to?! I thought the Sydney one didn't currently have much stock in it... according to my friend who went last week, but it might be worth a trip afterall hehe.

I hear they usually have the most stock around/after christmas too- any ideas on that? 

As for the Melb one... this is the address I'm given on my invite:

Suite 11, 4th Floor Illoura Plaza
424 St Kilda Road, Melb 3004

Hope that helps you guys


----------



## kiss_love_kill (Oct 29, 2007)

thanks but do i have to get them from the MAs? orrrrr...?


----------



## ~Crystal~ (Oct 30, 2007)

Umm you have to know someone who works for EL or work for EL yourself. Or be working in one of the companies that EL has affilates with I think? I know there are some companies out there who have an EL card which can be loaned out to their workers and has to be returned within 24 hours or something...

I know that staff get invites which they can give to their friends every once in awhile. BUT those invites only last for one entry!

Hope that helps!


----------



## kiss_love_kill (Oct 30, 2007)

dammnnnn i guess i won't be going there anytime soon lol


----------



## Paramnesia (May 28, 2008)

Ohhhhhh I was so excited til I realised it was only staff and staff friends 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Aus needs general public CCO's lol.


----------



## ~Crystal~ (May 30, 2008)

haha yeah... and they need to be bigger!! That one in rosebery is TINY. all the mac is packed into one corner!!!


----------



## Lozzalozza (Nov 3, 2008)

Has anyone been to the outlet in Sydney recently? I just realised that my work has 2 passes that they can loan out but they charge you a small fee of $5. So I was wondering whether it would be worth visiting.


----------



## sambibabe (Nov 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kiss_love_kill* 

 
_dammnnnn i guess i won't be going there anytime soon lol_

 
 LOL.. We need to make a friend who works for EL!


----------



## miss_bailey (Nov 3, 2008)

I want to go so bad!!!
It's not fair that we dont have CCO's here that are open to the public, EL is ripping us off big time in the first place.


----------



## Paramnesia (Nov 4, 2008)

Pretty much, evil EL.
Get us addicted then rob us dry lol.


----------



## miss_bailey (Nov 4, 2008)

I think if I won the $20mill lotto tonight id spend a million dollars on MAC and give it away for free to all the Australian MAC lovers who get robbed everyday!


----------



## Paramnesia (Nov 4, 2008)

Hahaha sounds like a good plan.


----------



## anita22 (Nov 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *miss_bailey* 

 
_I think if I won the $20mill lotto tonight id spend a million dollars on MAC and give it away for free to all the Australian MAC lovers who get robbed everyday!_

 
Don't forget your super-friendly and equally ripped-off transtasman neighbours!


----------



## sambibabe (Nov 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *miss_bailey* 

 
_I think if I won the $20mill lotto tonight id spend a million dollars on MAC and give it away for free to all the Australian MAC lovers who get robbed everyday!_

 
Did you win? Did you win? My horse came first today and I won $350!  Guess what I am going to do with it?  Paying for MAC and Nars stuff I bought yesterday lol


----------



## Paramnesia (Nov 4, 2008)

Lol congrats on the win. I'm never gunna be able to save money if i keep spending my pay check.

I think this next one will get me a GHD straightener.... I wanna get some piercings too in time, plus get my legs and bikini line waxed, hair cut.... hmmm there is more lol.


----------



## sambibabe (Nov 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Paramnesia* 

 
_Lol congrats on the win. I'm never gunna be able to save money if i keep spending my pay check.

I think this next one will get me a GHD straightener.... I wanna get some piercings too in time, plus get my legs and bikini line waxed, hair cut.... hmmm there is more lol._

 
Thank you!  Ahhhh.. don't even mention about saving money. I feel guilty about it too, until I see my MAC haul.  Damn.. I saw GHD for US$150-$170, which used to be a freaking great deal, when the dollar was around 80cents. 

LOL.. my wishlist is huge too and I have cut down on clothes and shoes lately.  So I might be poorly dressed, but hey, my face looks fab (in my eyes anyway).


----------



## ~Crystal~ (Nov 5, 2008)

Has anyone been to the outlet recently? Any idea of if it's worth going to atm? I'm feeling the need to go on a MAC haul, but trying to hold off buying from the US because of the exchange rate! Can't be bothered to make the trip all the way out there for nothing though...


----------



## miss_bailey (Nov 6, 2008)

I dont think anyone on here has been (for a while at least) because none of us have passes!
Someone needs to hook us up!


----------



## ~Crystal~ (Feb 28, 2009)

I finally made my way to the EL warehouse again today after going by the Jurlique warehouse sale, so I thought I'd let people know what kind of stuff they had in stock in case they were looking!

Lots of lipliners and about 10 nailpolishes. Only brush that I saw was the 169 brush, which was going for $38. They also had the Flower Mist Dew? BP, lots of mattenes, the general range of lipsticks (things that didn't sell so well in store I guess), blushes, Merrily MB ($28), Fix+ (yay! managed to stock up on this since I use it every day...), studio moisture cream, packs of 4 lipglosses for $20 (they looked kinda old and were unboxed though), packs containing a paintpot (lots of the McQueen ones), a lipgloss and a liquidlast liner I think.
Managed to pick up 2 shadesticks for $19 each (lucky jade and pink couture), but they didn't have many of those left. Penny was the only colour in store at the time. A couple of foundations in odd colours, a few paints (flammable, base light, chatru)... as well as novel twist lip palettes, a few cool eye palettes from the last holiday collection, some lip palettes from red she said... and that's all I can remember for now!


----------



## darkorchid (Feb 28, 2009)

Pft I hate the outlet - it's only open to staff and if it's through your work I think. That's hardly an outlet. Everything conspires against the Aussie MAC addict


----------



## panda0410 (Feb 28, 2009)

I still have a pass that was most gratuitously bestowed upon me last year *thank-you sweetie* - I havent used it yet!! I must do that I think really soon!!


----------

